# Safari 4 = crash hell



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

The beta was bad, i reverted, the final is worse, i cannot revert, thanks apple!

This thing sucks

I have all up to date software, a brand new 24" imac and it crashes and freezes every time i launch it!

What is the problem?

I write this from Firefox, as i cant possible do so from this horrible new safari browser!

i need some help here

even when it seems to be working it is slow as hell!

I would urge people not to bother downloading this update unless they can revert via timemachine or enjoy doing system refreshes.

the browser looks lie it could be good, but i need to get his sorted!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes, there is no uninstaller with the final version. Unless you made a clone bootable backup of your HD, or use Time Machine, you would need to reinstall the OS, using Archive and Install option, migrating back .


> Please note, this latest version may make 3rd party add-ons incompatible, triggering unexpected crash on the startup. Before posting a crash problem, go to your
> 
> HD>Library>InputManagers folder or Applications Support>SIMBL>Plugins folder
> 
> ...


Apple - Support - Discussions - Safari 4 released today ...


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

thats great, but what i really want is a working browser that is up to date!

i cant be the only one with these issues!?


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

No crashes so far, but I HATE top site. Any idea of how to turn it off when you start up Safari?

The last thing I want is to open Safari on my laptop and have every schmuck see what our company has been working on.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't know if this works but,

pointum : Secret Safari 4 Tweaks Menu


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Safari 4 has been very fast and very stable on my iMac. I haven't seen much complaining about stability on any of the other forums. Something on your iMac doesn't like the new Safari, a third party plug-in maybe?


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Ottawaman said:


> I don't know if this works but,
> 
> pointum : Secret Safari 4 Tweaks Menu


Thanks, but it does not work. Although the "tweeks" was added to the menu, the "top site" is grayed out.


----------



## JKD (Jan 20, 2003)

Works great for me.

To remove Top Site from loading on startup... 

Safari->Preferences->General --> set your homepage, then click the Set to Current Page button. Quit, restart Safari.

To remove Top Site from bookmark bar...

Safari->Preferences->Bookmarks Pane-> Bookmark Bar -> uncheck Top Site.

A


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> The beta was bad, i reverted, the final is worse, i cannot revert, thanks apple!
> 
> This thing sucks


I haven't checked with every Apple user in the world, but both the beta and final run GREAT for me and I would have thought that if it was as awful as you say, you wouldn't be the ONLY PERSON on EhMac describing these problems.

This would indicate to me that the problem is on YOUR end. There are likely to be some badly-written (or just "old") SIMBL or other plug-ins that are causing this problem.

My suggestion would be to disable them (not trash them), then add them back in one at a time until you find the culprit (most plug-ins that worked with the beta work fine with the final IME).


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I haven't checked with every Apple user in the world, but both the beta and final run GREAT for me and I would have thought that if it was as awful as you say, you wouldn't be the ONLY PERSON on EhMac describing these problems.
> 
> This would indicate to me that the problem is on YOUR end. There are likely to be some badly-written (or just "old") SIMBL or other plug-ins that are causing this problem.
> 
> My suggestion would be to disable them (not trash them), then add them back in one at a time until you find the culprit (most plug-ins that worked with the beta work fine with the final IME).


Thanks Chas

I had forgotten that i had any real plugins running. i wasn't really using their features so they slipped my mind.


I had "SafariStand" "Inquisitor" "garmin" and "deliciousafari"

seems better now.

Chas to the consummate rescue

Cheers


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I've run the beta since just before christmas (before it became public beta). Haven't had an issue since. It has caused me to ditch FireFox across all of my macs.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Good call, Chas_m. +1 pour vous!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have been using Safari 4 for a few months, and had it crash but once... in an RSS feed


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Good call, Chas_m. +1 pour vous!


dont be mean to Chas, speak "Merican" for him...

I'll translate....

Nice one Chas_m, +1 for yall!
beejacon


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

This was the second post of this thread by Ottawaman. Chas_M was not the first




Ottawaman said:


> Yes, there is no uninstaller with the final version. Unless you made a clone bootable backup of your HD, or use Time Machine, you would need to reinstall the OS, using Archive and Install option, migrating back .
> 
> Please note, this latest version may make 3rd party add-ons incompatible, triggering unexpected crash on the startup. Before posting a crash problem, go to your
> 
> ...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Team effort. As long as we help each other it's all good.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I just did a software update, had several things updated. I restarted. Can't use Safari. Dead in the water. Keeps saying something about a "tastyappsAVapps" issue. No idea. Never had an issue before with Safari 4. First time. I'm on Firefox typing this, obviously.
What the hell?
M.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Updated a few days ago. So far no problems


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> dont be mean to chas, speak "merican" for him...
> 
> I'll translate....
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> I just did a software update, had several things updated. I restarted. Can't use Safari. Dead in the water. Keeps saying something about a "tastyappsAVapps" issue. No idea. Never had an issue before with Safari 4. First time. I'm on Firefox typing this, obviously.
> What the hell?
> M.


At some point in the past you installed FLVR (now called VideoBox) and it left behind a plug-in. Disable it.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, friend. I did some sniffing on forums, saw the exact warning about "tastyappsplugin" or something. Yes, I had to go into User/Applications/SIMBL or something, and delete the plugin. Same with Library/Applications/ blah, blah ... surprised myself that I could actually FIND this and delete.
All's well.
Hey, I thought the new Safari had a little page thingy in the upper right corner for you to tab to a new page? It's gone, now. Did I do something?

Michael.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mgmitchell said:


> Thanks, friend. I did some sniffing on forums, saw the exact warning about "tastyappsplugin" or something. Yes, I had to go into User/Applications/SIMBL or something, and delete the plugin. Same with Library/Applications/ blah, blah ... surprised myself that I could actually FIND this and delete.
> All's well.
> Hey, I thought the new Safari had a little page thingy in the upper right corner for you to tab to a new page? It's gone, now. Did I do something?


No, it's moved. You won't see it when there are no tabs open, but if the tab bar is kept open (or there is at least two tabs), you'll see the recessed + at the right end of the tab bar.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

chas_m said:


> No, it's moved. You won't see it when there are no tabs open, but if the tab bar is kept open (or there is at least two tabs), you'll see the recessed + at the right end of the tab bar.


hey cool, they seem to have moved everything, crazy for something so minimalist!

i had added a new tab button, and i couldn't find the refresh button....

i do agree with others, a progress bar is so much more informative than a spiny thingy!

does anyone else run the flip4mac plugin? i still have it installed, things are better, but at times i find the web slower since tis update, might just be me, or Rogers!

Cheers

C


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I just updated to Safari 4.0 on both my iMac and eMac which are both equipped with Tiger 10.4.11.

No problems except for extreme slow downs when browsing sites with video clips, animated gifs, etc. The page loads fine but then I scroll down to where a video clip is playing and the spinning ball of doom keeps going and going and going....

I never added any plugins just dl'ed 4.0 and using as is.

Ideas on why it's loading video so slow?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm....

Further research has uncovered complaints about flash video loading slowly with Safari 4. Could it be the combination of my old Macs and the new web browser not hitting it off?

EDIT: Just tried some youtube videos - wicked bad. Choppy and out of synch audio and video.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Flash video is a monster resource hog. My suggestion would be to install a flash blocker that lets you right-click to unblock specific videos.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Flash video is a monster resource hog. My suggestion would be to install a flash blocker that lets you right-click to unblock specific videos.


Okay, but the previous version of Safari did give me this problem - why the problem with the upgarde? Any idea?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Okay, but the previous version of Safari did give me this problem - why the problem with the upgarde? Any idea?


I assume you mean "didn't."

In that case, my main suspicion is that you have a plug-in leftover from your previous install that isn't working properly. Check your safari plug-ins, and the SIMBL folder if you have one, disable third-party plug-ins in both, and see if that doesn't clear the problem right up.

Adding the plug-ins back in (and updating them where needed) will usually restore you to full functionality for all plug-ins. I had to go through this with the S4 beta, but after that no further problems.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I assume you mean "didn't."
> 
> In that case, my main suspicion is that you have a plug-in leftover from your previous install that isn't working properly. Check your safari plug-ins, and the SIMBL folder if you have one, disable third-party plug-ins in both, and see if that doesn't clear the problem right up.
> 
> Adding the plug-ins back in (and updating them where needed) will usually restore you to full functionality for all plug-ins. I had to go through this with the S4 beta, but after that no further problems.


Thanks for your help. Checked plugins. Here's what I found:

_QuickTime Plug-In 7.6.2
Adobe Acrobat and Reader Plug-in version 8.1.0
Java 1.3.1 Plug-in (CFM) 
iPhotoPhotocast - iPhoto6
Quartz Composer Plug-In
Java Plug-in for Cocoa
Shockwave Flash 9.0 r159
Macromedia Shockwave for Director Netscape plug-in, version 10.1.1
QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.2
Java 1.3.1 Plug-in_

Is it odd that there's seemingly a duplicate QuickTime Plug-In 7.6.2 and Java 1.3.1 Plug-in (although the first has "CFM" added)?

Anything look problematic?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Remove or update the Adobe Reader Plug-in (you don't actually need it btw)

Check to see if you have a SIMBL folder somewhere (~/Library/Application Support/) and just dump it out entirely.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Remove or update the Adobe Reader Plug-in (you don't actually need it btw)
> 
> Check to see if you have a SIMBL folder somewhere (~/Library/Application Support/) and just dump it out entirely.


Updated Adobe and I don't see a SIMBL folder anywhere.

Still having problems with Safari. Here's a specific example:

I'll login to a website forum where some members have video clips along with their posts. I'll scroll down the page and the video plays, albeit a little slow. Then I'll scroll back up and the little ball starts a spinning and doesn't stop in the forseeable future which leads me to always doing a "force quit".



BTW, this has only happened since the update to Safari 4.0 and mainly with the same website but I did try watching some Youtube vids and they wouldn't play properly either.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

*Update*

I've done some experimenting. Went to a different site (random selection) that has pages full of animated gifs/flash video and they loaded/played fine. It must be the other site's server that's clashing with Safari 4.0. I'm asking others there if they are having problems with their browsers on that site too. We shall see.

Youtube is a bugger though. I'm going to try and figure out the problem there.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've just downloaded Safari 4 and I'm trying it for the first time. I cannot seem to minimize Safari which is a huge inconvenience. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I've done some experimenting. Went to a different site (random selection) that has pages full of animated gifs/flash video and they loaded/played fine. It must be the other site's server that's clashing with Safari 4.0. I'm asking others there if they are having problems with their browsers on that site too. We shall see.
> 
> Youtube is a bugger though. I'm going to try and figure out the problem there.


Updated flash player but video still drags and is out of sync on Youtube.

On the flipside I switched over to Ubuntu/Firefox and that website that was giving me grief using Tiger/Safari 4.0 no longer is a problem - definitely something up with the Safari upgarde.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Benito said:


> I've just downloaded Safari 4 and I'm trying it for the first time. I cannot seem to minimize Safari which is a huge inconvenience. Am I missing something obvious?


Not sure what you mean. Pressing the yellow button in the top left corner works fine for me -- are you having a problem with that?

EDIT: Hang on -- are you on a Windows machine? This is a heavily Mac forum (check out the name) so I just assume people are on Macs unless otherwise stated.

If that's the case, you're saying that the minimize button on the top RIGHT (seen in this shot of S4 for Windows) isn't working?










What about if you click (or is that right-click?) on the item in the Task Bar?


----------



## slim jim (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm using safari 4 right now at work, - on a PC though  ....but it seems to work fine. Definitely faster. The coverflow format for history/bookmarks is pretty cool.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

[duplicate post deleted by user]


----------



## jayerice (Jun 29, 2007)

*prefer the old version...*

since installing the new safari 4 browser, i find i am having more and more issues with crashes. when it works, its awesome. but there still seem to be some bugs.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jayerice said:


> since installing the new safari 4 browser, i find i am having more and more issues with crashes. when it works, its awesome. but there still seem to be some bugs.


As stated above, third-party plug-ins are often the cause of such crashes. Disable, update and re-install them and I think you'll find the stability jumps back to normal.

PS. It also doesn't hurt to empty the cache every great now and again (option-command-E).


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Not sure what you mean. Pressing the yellow button in the top left corner works fine for me -- are you having a problem with that?
> 
> EDIT: Hang on -- are you on a Windows machine? This is a heavily Mac forum (check out the name) so I just assume people are on Macs unless otherwise stated.
> 
> ...



I think it must be a bug. The yellow button isn't always there for some reason and when it isn't there, the short cut keys command-m don't work either. I am working on a MBP in Leopard for reference.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Benito said:


> I think it must be a bug. The yellow button isn't always there for some reason and when it isn't there, the short cut keys command-m don't work either. I am working on a MBP in Leopard for reference.


"The yellow button isn't always there" ????

Something bigger than Safari 4 is wrong there.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

working great and faster then Safari 3 for me. On the G3

Morgan


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Dear Britnell,

Thank you for contacting Garmin International.

I am sorry for the troubles. The engineers have discovered that it is a
Windows plugin called Flip4Mac that is causing the conflict with our
plug and others. If you remove the Flip4Mac plugin from your Mac
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins folder then the communicator plug in should
work but you may need to reinstall it.

The Flip4mac plugin is a Internet plugin that allows Mac customers to
view Windows Media video and audio files on your mac. Uninstalling this
will eliminate this ability.

You may download and install the Firefox browser from the link below and
the communicator plugin should work properly.

Firefox:
Mozilla | Firefox web browser & Thunderbird email client

Again I am sorry for the troubles.

With Best Regards,


Software Support Specialist
2nd Shift Software Team
Garmin International
913-397-8200
800-800-1020
913-440-8280 (fax)
Garmin | Follow the leader


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

If you turn off "Front Page" and Coverflow, Safari 4 becomes much more stable.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Problems solved. Here's the steps I took:

(1) Grabbed Safari 4.0 by the scruff and threw it in a sack.

(2) Walked down to river with aforementioned sack.

(3) Threw sack into river.

(4) Waded out into ankle deep South Saskatchewan river, grabbed sack (no, not mine, the one with Safari 4.0 in it) and threw it into deeper area of river.

(5) Happy.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Problems solved. Here's the steps I took:
> 
> (1) Grabbed Safari 4.0 by the scruff and threw it in a sack.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to ask if there were any kittens in that sack too ... beejacon


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I'm afraid to ask if there were any kittens in that sack too ... beejacon


No kittens. Tiger is safe and happy with earlier version of Safari....


----------



## SmudgeTheCat (Jan 5, 2008)

*just while you're up...where's the 'refresh' button on Safari 4?*

Hi

I've looked but can't seem to find the little refresh arrow. It doesn't appear
to be in the 'customize toolbar' or anywhere else for that matter.
Otherwise I like it fine....no problems.

Bob


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Command r


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

SmudgeTheCat said:


> Hi
> 
> I've looked but can't seem to find the little refresh arrow. It doesn't appear
> to be in the 'customize toolbar' or anywhere else for that matter.
> ...


It is located in the address window at the far right.

For whatever reason, the yellow minimize button has returned and I can minimize once again. I have no idea why it wasn't working during my first day of Safari use.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

da_jonesy said:


> If you turn off "Front Page" and Coverflow, Safari 4 becomes much more stable.


How do you do that?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Safari works great for me, I turned off "show top sites" (in preferences) as it's slow on my G5, but all in all, it's a great update!


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thank Goodness I used Time Machine*

Maybe I will move back to 4.0 in the future, but I TRIED and TRIED to find out how to turn "Top Sites" and Coverflow off, and for the life of me I couldn't figure it out.
A quick look in Time machine and I found the old version of Safari (3.?) and now my 1 1/3 year old iMac is running like it should.
I really don't like that Top site feature, and coverflow in my opinion belongs with iTunes and maybe for viewing pictures. I'd rather see a list of sites that takes a second to appear rather than wait for a bunch of black squares to show images. My Rogers account isn't that slowtptptptp
I'm now having serious doubts about upgraing to Snow Leopard in the near future


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

OK here is the screen shot of Safari right now, as you can see it is missing the yellow minimize button and the short cut keys don't work either at the moment.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SmudgeTheCat said:


> Hi
> 
> I've looked but can't seem to find the little refresh arrow. It doesn't appear
> to be in the 'customize toolbar' or anywhere else for that matter.
> ...


Also in the far right side of the URL window (beside the RSS icon).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have been getting TONS of problems with Safari 4. Its working really slow with vBulletin sites like ehMac and other forums I visit. Trying to view in FireFox and things are working speedy.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

ehMax said:


> I have been getting TONS of problems with Safari 4. Its working really slow with vBulletin sites like ehMac and other forums I visit. Trying to view in FireFox and things are working speedy.


I have the same problem, very slow, or I get a blank page, switched to FireFox 3.5, and everything seems to be OK.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i have stabilized the beast since my first post, but the internet experience is decidedly slower, unfortunate for something advertised as the fastest browser in the world....


cmon apple!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

S4 does have its quirks... I've removed all of my plug-ins, basically cleaned house (cache, too) and it's mostly stable. Until it isn't, and then it crashes hard. I may be beyond average, though, as I typically have anywhere from 12-30 tabs open across several windows...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/78042-safari-4-02-a.html


----------



## napoleon1769 (May 8, 2009)

Safari had been the most stable of all my browsers. For some reason Opera and FIrefox crashes after a while after I upgraded to the latest one.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Benito said:


> OK here is the screen shot of Safari right now, as you can see it is missing the yellow minimize button and the short cut keys don't work either at the moment.


That's VERY mysterious. I haven't seen anything like it. Something is definitely not right there.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't read anywhere that anyone else is having my problem of the missing yellow minimize button either. I do notice that this only occurs when I'm at work where I have two monitors. When I'm home and just on my laptop with its monitor, it doesn't happen. I wonder if anyone else is noticing this who use Safari 4 with multiple monitors? It seems like a Safari bug to me. 

I've also noticed a buy with pasting while in Safari. If I want to paste a URL when I'm on a bulletin board and the URL is after a period and I've typed two spaces, Safari pastes the URL immediately after the period instead of two spaces after the period.

This new version of Safari has a couple of bugs, I was hoping that the update would have fixed them but to no avail.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> I haven't checked with every Apple user in the world, but both the beta and final run GREAT for me and I would have thought that if it was as awful as you say, you wouldn't be the ONLY PERSON on EhMac describing these problems.
> 
> This would indicate to me that the problem is on YOUR end. There are likely to be some badly-written (or just "old") SIMBL or other plug-ins that are causing this problem.
> 
> My suggestion would be to disable them (not trash them), then add them back in one at a time until you find the culprit (most plug-ins that worked with the beta work fine with the final IME).


Chas I know that normally you check with every Apple user in the world. I am more than a little disappointed in your lack of thoroughness.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Benito said:


> I haven't read anywhere that anyone else is having my problem of the missing yellow minimize button either. ....


As I posted to another thread and repeated here:
The 'missing minimize (yellow) button' problem has been a problem for some users for a few years now and still seems to be happening for some, even with all the latest updates etc.

Try a Google on 'Mac minimize (yellow) button disappear' etc. for a possible fix.

As a minimum, I'd download the latest and appropriate "Combo Update" and run it when booted in Safe boot mode.

Patrick


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

*yellow button*

I too ran into this problem, trying to run a couple of online games in different windows, eventually my window running Evony would lose it's yellow minimize button.
This hasn't happened since 4.0.2 but I have been keeping the other window minimized and switch from the taskbar.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies on the yellow minimize button disappearing. I'll google it and see what I can find. I think it has to do with use of spaces, because it doesn't seem to occur when I'm not running things with spaces.


----------

